# Oscar owned by Red Devil



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Another one of my oscars bites the dust. God damn red devils are mean... but they kicks ass.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya... that's not a good mix of species....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> ya... that's not a good mix of species....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta agree with ya there

esp. seeing that oscars are in the "peaceful-semi agressive" cat. and red devil are in the "super aggressive" catorgory


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Of course a Red Devil's gonna beat the sh!t out of an oscar... What did you expect?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mines is the oppisite..my oscar beats his ass left and right..sorry for your loss though he looked beautiful.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Another one of my oscars bites the dust. God damn red devils are mean... but they kicks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you even mix the two species? Especially since this isn't the first oscar that dies this way









However I must say that your red devil looks great, my compliments for that


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok ladies, settle down.

Yes I know how red devils are very agressive, and oscars are sometimes peacefull. However this oscar was the mean one to begin with, then the red devil took over.

People have red devils, oscars, flowerhorns.. you name it,... together, and they do fine. And my red devil loves my albino oscar, they hang out,.. and never once have they ever fought with eachother, therefor.. your statements about oscars and red devils is bullshit.

Kinda sucks how the oscar died, but it happens. Most days they where fine, but last night it went the oposite way again, and this time they ended it.

I belive the reason this happened, was simply because of my small tank. Givin the room, they would have been fine. Atleast my red devil doesn't have a scratch on him.

And for your info, my oscars are being sold soon, just waiting for my buddys tank to be finished. Ill have to tell him hes not getting 1 of the oscars.


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

> I belive the reason this happened, was simply because of my small tank.
> 
> Pray tell what size tank are we talking?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

NOOOoooo poor oscar,was the killing by fighting or the red devil beating him?


----------

